# ANSPO: Videos, Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerät



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2008)

*Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerät​*Da einige von uns „normalen Anglern“ mit dem Begriff ANSPO vielleicht gar nicht so viel anfangen können, vorweg eine kurze Erklärung:

*Was ist/war die ANSPO?*
Die ANSPO ist eine Fachhandelsmesse für die Angelgerätebranche, die dieses Jahr zum 24. Mal statt gefunden hat. Hier soll sich der Fachhändler über die neuen Produkte und Trends für die kommende Saison informieren können und auch seine entsprechenden Bestellungen aufgeben.

Veranstaltet wird die ANSPO vom BVA (Bundesverband der Angelgerätehersteller- und großhändler Wiesbaden)

*Wer oder was ist der BVA?*
Der BVA vertritt als Bundesverband die Interessen der in Deutschland tätigen Angelgerätehersteller und Großhändler. 
Die Liste der Mitglieder findet ihr auf der Seite des BVA:
http://www.b-v-a.de/mitglieder.php

Den Vorstand des BVA findet ihr hier:
http://www.b-v-a.de/vorstand.htm

*Ziele des BVA:*
Der BVA will die Interessen des gesamten Berufsstandes aus wirtschaftlicher und technischer Sicht wahren und stärken.

Der BVA ist bestrebt die Position Deutschlands als Standort für Hersteller und Großhändler im weltweiten Wettbewerb zu stärken. Der BVA will auch die Interessen der gesamten Branche gegenüber Dritten (Politik, Gesellschaft, Medien) vertreten.

Auch die Konzeptionierung und Durchführung einer (Leit)Messe wie der ANSPO sieht der BVA als seine Aufgabe.

*Wie geht es aus Sicht des BVA weiter?*
Da auf der Messe schon wieder Gerüchte aller möglicher Richtungen über den Fortbestand der ANSPO (und wenn ja in welcher Art und Weise) die Runde machten, habe ich die Geschäftsstellenleiterin des BVA, Frau Dr. Preuss angerufen, um hier einmal Informationen aus erster Hand geben zu können: 

Laut Mitgliederbeschluss des BVA aus dem Jahre 2007 wird die nächste ANSPO im Jahre 2010 stattfinden und danach 2 – jährig weitergehen.

Das jetzige Präsidium des BVA erarbeitet jetzt aktuell auf Grund der Erfahrungen, Wünsche und Anregungen der jetzigen ANSPO mehrere Konzepte für die weitere Gestaltung. Da könnte es dann auch sein – nach Mitgliederbeschluss des BVA – dass zukünftig die ANSPO jährlich stattfindet.

Nachdem es bisher die ANSPO immer wieder mal mit, mal ohne Besuchertag für die normalen Angler gab, will das Präsidium auch dafür ein Konzept erarbeiten, um auch für die normalen Angler einen attraktiven Besuchertag wieder regelmäßig im Rahmen der ANSPO zu etablieren. Entscheiden wird dies dann die Mitgliederversammlung der BVA.

*Unser persönliches ANSPO – Fazit​*Vom 27 – 29. September fand nun die 24. ANSPO statt und gastierte erstmals in den Mainmarkthallen in Mannheim. Über diese 24. ANSPO wollen wir hier nun kurz berichten, allerdings nicht über die Produktneuheiten (dafür haben wir uns etwas ausführlicheres für euch einfallen lassen) sondern über die Messe an sich! 

Für uns persönlich war es wieder einmal die Gelegenheit, viele unserer Kunden und Partner auch persönlich zu sehen und zu sprechen - und viele Leute aus der Szene, die anwesend waren und die wir seit langem kennen und schätzen. Von daher war für uns die diesjährige ANSPO eine tolle und runde Sache.

So lange es die ANSPO gibt, so lange gibt es auch zahlreiche Diskussionen rund um diese Messe. Die harten Fakten für Hersteller und Handel – also ob sich die Messe für den Einzelnen betriebswirtschaftlich lohnt – können, wollen und dürfen wir nicht abschließend beurteilen. 

Für den „ganz normalen Angler“ stellen sich aber eher folgende Fragen:

*Braucht die Angelbranche überhaupt eine „Leitmesse“?*
Jede Branche, seien es die Autohersteller, die Unterhaltungselektronik oder auch „Regenschirmbauer oder Kaminofensetzer“ haben eine „Leitmesse“. Neben der Möglichkeit für den Fachhandel sich vor Ort bei den Herstellern und Großhändlern über neue Produkte und Trends zu informieren, dienen solche Leitmessen anderer Branchen auch der Außendarstellung einer Branche in Politik, Gesellschaft und auch fachfremden Medien. Und so sollte es auch in der Angelbranche sein.

*Wie ist ein Besuchertag zu beurteilen?*
Im Lichte des oben geschriebenen ist es eigentlich ein „Muss“, einen attraktiven Besuchertag (wieder) einzuführen. Zum einen um den Endkunden auch die Neuheiten und Trends präsentieren zu können. Denn sie sind es letztlich, die aus einem eventuell kurzfristigen Trend erst einen langanhaltenden Erfolg werden lassen können. 

Zum anderen kann die gesamte Angelbranche – vom Hersteller über den Großhandel bis zum Einzelhandel – nur davon profitieren, wenn das Angeln in der Außendarstellung sowohl in seiner wirtschaftlichen Bedeutung wie auch in der gesellschaftlichen Wahrnehmung deutlicher herausgestellt und positiver präsentiert wird.

*Wie stellt sich die ANSPO für den normalen Angler überhaupt dar?*
Aufgrund der ständig wechselnden Regelung des Besuchertages und den ewigen Diskussionen rund um die Messe ist es zumindest zu bezweifeln, dass die ANSPO bislang beim Endverbraucher ihren Ruf als unabdingbare Leitmesse der Branche anbringen und rechtfertigen konnte. Die bei der Pressekonferenz und in persönlichen Gesprächen geäußerten Ideen und Gedanken des BVA-Präsidiums lassen aber für die Zukunft wieder hoffen. Die richtigen Grundsätze sind unserer Meinung nach vorhanden und wir können uns in Namen der Angler nur wünschen, dass diese entsprechende Berücksichtigung finden. 


*Unser Wunsch*
Wir würden es uns für „normale Angler von der Basis“ wünschen, dass alle Parteien (sei es der BVA und Hersteller, Großhandel, Einzelhandel, verwandte Branchen (z.B. Angelreisen) sowie die Angelverbände) zukünftig noch mehr gemeinsam an einem Strang ziehen würden, um eine wirkliche „Anglermesse“ als Leitmesse zu etablieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerät*

Bevor die Fragen kommen:
Es wird selbstverständlich einen ausführlichern Bericht/Videos von der Anspo geben. Das wird aber noch etwas dauern, da das alles bearbeitet werden muss.

Daher hier vorab nur diese kurze Ersteinschätzung. 

Steinigt uns nicht deswegen.....


----------



## Khaane (30. September 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerät*

Ich freu mich schon auf einen ausführlichen Bericht samt Foto- und Videomaterial |bla:


----------



## Ossipeter (30. September 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerät*

Na dann seid mal fleißig, schlechtes Wetter naht!


----------



## duad (30. September 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerät*

Ich war auch am Sonntag auf der Anspo, hatte das Glück von meinem lieben Fachhändler mitgenommen zu werden. Für mich war es die erste Anspo. Im großen und ganzen war die Anspo auch sehr Interressant. Viele Eindrücke und vorallem viele Fachgespräche bestritten den Tag. Leider muss man wirklich sagen wurden viele Neuheiten nicht ausgestellt von den Herstellern mit der Aussage damit noch warten zu wollen bis die "Chinamesse" vorbei sei, um so zu vermeiden das Andere Hersteller die Ideen klauen. Wenn es einen Normalen Besuchertag gebe wäre das sicher anders da die Hersteller Ihre Neuerungen so auch in aller Munde presentieren könnten. Andererseits muss ich den Vertreten meinen Respekt aussprechen 4 Tage am Stück auszustellen und dennoch jedem ein Eindruck in seine Produkte zu geben ist nicht einfach. Mancher Vertreter wird sich wohl den Mund fusselig geredet haben. 
Alles in Allem fand ich die Anspo sehr interressant und aufschlussreich.


----------



## Multe (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerät*

Hej duad, was hast du dir da erzählen lassen? Die Aussteller hatten alle ihre Neuheiten dabei, denn KEINE Firma kann es sich erlauben ohne Neuheiten auf die ANSPO zu gehen. Die CHINA FISH ist ja erst nächstes Jahr am 15. Februar und da werden schon die Order für 2010 gemacht, da ist das Geschäft für 2009 schon gelaufen.
Besuchertag: Die letzten Besuchertage haben leider gezeigt, das von den Anglern her kaum Interesse gezeigt wurde.  Es waren jedesmal weniger als 2000 Angler auf der Messe und das ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu wenig. Bei manchen Hausmessen größerer Händler kommen da mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerät*



> Die letzten Besuchertage haben leider gezeigt, das von den Anglern her kaum Interesse gezeigt wurde. Es waren jedesmal weniger als 2000 Angler auf der Messe und das ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu wenig. Bei manchen Hausmessen größerer Händler kommen da mehr.


Da ist dann die Frage, an was lags?

Weil nix weiter geboten wurde als eben die Ausstellung der neuen Geräte, ohne Rahmenprogramm, ohne direkte Einkaufsmöglichkeit (z. B. in einem Extraraum über Händler), keine Angelreisenangebote, und, und, und.....

Wenn man das richtig aufzieht, werden auch die Angler kommen...

Und es scheint so, als ob das aktuelle Präsidium dran arbeitet.

Was rauskommt und wozu die Mitglieder des BVA dann auch die Zustimmmung geben, steht dabei eben noch auf einem anderen Blatt...


----------



## Multe (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerät*

Wünschenswert wäre es schon einen für den Angler attraktiven Besuchertag (z.B. gleich am Samstag und nicht an einem Wochentag) zu veranstalten, denn wo sieht man denn alle Neuheiten fast aller deutschen Großhändler auf einmal. 
Nur mit dem Einkauf auf der ANSPO, auch über div. Händler, da bin ich noch nicht so ganz sicher ob das je dazu kommen wird. Da sehr viele der neuen Produkte bekanntlich erst geraume Zeit nach der Messe lieferbar sind. 
Aber ich denke, das man da zu einer guten Lösung kommen wird.


----------



## duad (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerät*

@ multe 

wer das erzählt hat ? 
das waren garnicht so wenige die ihre Neuheiten nicht mit an Board hatten unter anderem, Profiblinker, Behr, Shimano (die im übrigen witzlos waren mit 10% des angekündigten) und noch nen paar andere die ihre kleinteilkisten lieber nicht auspacken wollten. Ebenso war es um die 2009er Kataloge von verschiedenen Herstellern, die meisten hatten ihre Kataloge nicht dabei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerät*

Bei Profiblinker stimmts, bei Shimano war der ganze Rutenwald komplett neu, und auch Behr hatte viel Neues dabei......

Videos sind wir am bearbeiten..


----------



## GiantKiller (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerät*

Ich war auch Sonntags und Montags auf der Anspo.

Insgesamt fand ich alles sehr interessant.
Man konnte mal alle möglichen hochwertigen Gerätschaften in die Hand nehmen und sich so ein Bild machen wie der direkte Vergleich aussieht.
Wirkliche Neuheiten habe ich keine entdeckt, aber ich hatte auch keine erwartet. Viele Änderungen waren eher kosmetisch. Zum Beispiel hat die Lesath jetzt den Zusatz ''Monster'' und einen Ledergriff. Wie sinnvoll Ledergriffe bei Spinnruten sind wird sich wohl erst noch herausstellen.
Eine gute Idee war auch das Catering von Berkeley, wo man sich gemütlich hinsetzen konnte und bewirtet wurde. Auch räumlich war alles sehr großzügig gestaltet.
Dass Besucher aussen vor blieben ist bedauerlich, hat aber 'Gründe'.
Zum einen sind an vielen Produkten EK-Preise angebracht, die man lieber geheim hält.
Weiterhin wurde wohl beim letzten Besuchertag viel geklaut. Soweit so nachvollziehbar. Was jedoch weniger nachvollziehbar ist, ist die Aussage Angler, hier Endverbraucher genannt würden 'nur nerven'. Man hätte keine Lust sich die Fanggeschichten jedes Anglers anzuhören...
Allgemein schienen weder Händler noch Hersteller auf dieser elitären Veranstaltung keine besonders hohe Meinung von den 'Endverbrauchern' zu haben. Hier sollten sich die Herren mal fragen wem sie denn ihr Einkommen zu verdanken haben.
Von dem Gerät, dass angeprießen wurde hatten auch bei weitem nicht alle Aussteller wirklich Ahnung.
Auf meine fundierten und berechtigten Fragen bekam ich immer nur gebetsmühlenartig diesselben Werbesprüche aus dem Katalog runtergebetet, anstatt dass man sich wirklich mit der Thematik auseinandersetzte.
Natürlich geht es bei so einer Messe darum Verträge abzuschließen und die Verkäufer sind darauf trainiert einen nach hinten in die Kabine zu schleppen. Aber warum nimmt man nicht mehr tatsächliche Produktentwickler mit. Ist man nicht an konstruktiver Kritik am eigenen Produkt interessiert? 

Natürlich gab es auch Ausnahmen. Der japanische Kamerad am Illex-Stand wusste durch seine erfrischende Ehrlichkeit und sein ungeheures Fachwissen zu überzeugen.
Seine Vorträge waren eindruckvoll einleuchtend und seine Offenheit zum Thema Kundenverhalten und der Dropshot-Technik brachten einige zum Schmunzeln.

Für die nächste Anspo wünsche ich mir etwas weniger trainierte Verkäufer und dafür mehr Produktentwickler. Ausserdem sollten einige ihre Ansichten über die 'Endverbraucher' überdenken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerät*



> Dass Besucher aussen vor blieben ist bedauerlich, hat aber 'Gründe'.
> Zum einen sind an vielen Produkten EK-Preise angebracht, die man lieber geheim hält.


Das zu ändern dürfte das kleinste Problem sein, wenn man WIRKLICH was für Endverbraucher bieten will..



> Weiterhin wurde wohl beim letzten Besuchertag viel geklaut.


Wir haben viele Gespräche (auch mit BVA - Vorstand) geführt. Da hiess es (ohne Namensnennung verständlicherweise) "dass die Händler oft mehr klauen als die Angler".
Und auch da ist es so, dass man das entsprechend einrichten kann, wenn man den Endverbrauchern WIRKLICH was bieten will.



> Ausserdem sollten einige ihre Ansichten über die 'Endverbraucher' überdenken.


Sicherlich nicht ganz falsch. Zwar sind die "Kunden" des Großhandels zuerst die Einzelhändler - zufrieden werden die aber nur sein, wenn wir als Endkunden die Produkte auch kennen und dann letztlich auch kaufen...

Auch das ist ja ein Grund, warum das Präsidium des BVA einem gut organisierten und attraktiven Besuchertag positiv gegenüber steht - ob es dann die Mitgliederversammlung auch so beschliessen wird, bleibt abzuwarten..


----------



## GiantKiller (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerät*

Ich habe 'Gründe' auch bewusst in Anführungszeichen gesetzt.
Dass man die Messe wesentlich attraktiver gestalten könnte steht für mich ausser Frage.

Wahrscheinlich würde sie sogar wirtschaftlicher durch einen Besuchertag.
Ich will nicht wissen wie teuer die Messe für die Hersteller insgesamt war.
Aber Hallenmiete, Personal, Logistik und teure Geräte wie große Flachbildschirme, Verkaufskabinen aus Glas usw. werden sicherlich nicht durch zusätzliche Vertragsabschlüsse gedeckt.
Aber das ist vielleicht ganz gut so und zwingt die Entscheidungsträger früher oder später zum Umdenken.

Schade dass die anderen Hersteller nicht so einen Profi wie Illex am Stand hatten. Es standen zwar genug namhafte Angler rum, aber gegen den Japaner verblassten sie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerät*



> Dass man die Messe wesentlich attraktiver gestalten könnte steht für mich ausser Frage


.
Das Präsidium hats vor, wie gesagt, mal sehen was draus wird..


----------



## andernachfelix (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerät*

naja dabei sollte man nicht vergessen, es geht hier um eine produktmesse und nicht um eine entertainment show was in der angelbranche wohl gang und gebe zu sein scheint, weshalb der großhandel es sich oftmals rausnimmt, von den jeweiligen einzelhändlern einfach nur noch dreiste preise zu berechnen, weil sie selbst die meisten einkäufer durch das viel zu emotionale drumherum einlullen lassen ) 
ich war auch auf der anspo und glaube ich hab euch jungs sogar am samstag gesehen
gruß bernhard


----------



## hsobolewski (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerät*

GiantKiller warst du nicht am Stand von der Firma Hart ?
Gerade der jüngere von beiden hat mich sehr überzeugt durch sein Fachwissen. Und nicht wie bei anderen Firmen wo man manchmal den Eindruck gehabt hat das denen unangenehm war eine Frage zu beantworten.

Das Lustigste war als ich bei einer Firma (die jeder Kennt) nach dem ausgestellten Thermoanzug erkundigte. Der erste konnte leider kein Deutsch (und ich nicht so pervekt Englisch), die nächste hat zwar gut ausgeschaut aber dann war es schon mit den Vorteilen vorbei, der nächste nahm reiß aus und dann der ältere Mann konnte entlich etwas dazu aussagen. Aber dies war dann auch umfangreichend und gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerät*



> und glaube ich hab euch jungs sogar am samstag gesehen


Da Franz und ich eh die Schönsten sind, müsstest Du das wissen und nicht glauben ;-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerät*

Hier gehts zu den Videos von der ANSPO:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=152


----------



## Khaane (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Videos, Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerä*

Danke für eure Mühen, sind wirklich klasse Videos dabei.

Wobei bei einigen der Ausstellern etwas mehr Enthusiasmus nicht geschadet hätte.
(Der Knaller war ja Ockert & Shimano )


----------



## Sailfisch (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Videos, Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerä*

An dieser Stelle müssen Franz und Thomas aber mal in den höchsten Tönen gelobt werden! Absolute Spitzenarbeit! Nicht nur, dass Ihr das gesamte WE auf der ANSPO gekämpft habt, nein jetzt habt Ihr die Sachen auch in Rekordzeit ins Netz gestellt! 
Herzlichen Dank dafür!


----------



## nemles (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Videos, Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerä*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle müssen Franz und Thomas aber mal in den höchsten Tönen gelobt werden! Absolute Spitzenarbeit! Nicht nur, dass Ihr das gesamte WE auf der ANSPO gekämpft habt, nein jetzt habt Ihr die Sachen auch in Rekordzeit ins Netz gestellt!
> Herzlichen Dank dafür!



|good:

Vollste Zustimmung. Vielen Dank Euch beiden#6#6



Und ich kann den verregneten Tag mit Videos gucken und Träumen von neuer Ausrüstung verbringen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Videos, Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerä*

Danke )))

wobei das hier:


> nein jetzt habt Ihr die Sachen auch in Rekordzeit ins Netz gestellt!


vor allem Franzls Verdienst war..


----------



## Herbert.J (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Videos, Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerä*

Alles gut und alles schön klasse Beiträge ohne Frage,

aber an Euren Umgangsformen im Bezug auf ehemalige Kunden müsst Ihr noch richtig arbeiten. Es könnte sonst leicht der Verdacht aufkommen Ihr haltet Euch für den Nabel der Angelwelt. Und das liebe Leute seid Ihr ganz gewiss nicht. Und wo wir gerade dabei sind, die Medienwelt rund um das Angeln besteht nicht nur aus dem Anglerboard. Ihr seid nur ein ganz kleiner Teil davon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Videos, Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerä*



> aber an Euren Umgangsformen im Bezug auf ehemalige Kunden müsst Ihr noch richtig arbeiten.


Da gibts (wie so oft) eben immer zwei Richtungen.
Oder (auch wenns fürs Phrasenschwein kostet):
Wie man in den Wald ruft........



> Und wo wir gerade dabei sind, die Medienwelt rund um das Angeln besteht nicht nur aus dem Anglerboard.


Gott sei Dank, sonst wärs echt langweilig....



> Ihr seid nur ein ganz kleiner Teil davon.


Immer hin ein Teil.......


----------



## makrelen-manu (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Videos, Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerä*

interessante Videos#6

Was ist mit den anderen Ausstellern (wie zb. Balzer)? 
Fehlte die Zeit für mehr Interviews oder waren keine Gespräche von Firmenseite gewünscht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Videos, Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerä*

Balzer war nicht auf der diesjährigen Anspo.


----------



## snipersz (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Videos, Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerä*

ich glaube ein Hauptproblem der Anspo ist das mangelnde Interesse der Fachhändler. Viele ( die Mehrheit) hält es nicht für nötig die Messe zu besuchen und hat somit auch nicht das Wissen ihren Kunden die News der Branche zu vermitteln.
Allerdings ist der Großhandel auch Schuld an dieser Entwicklung, da viele Großhändler regionale Hausmessen veranstalten und die Einzelhändler vorziehen nicht so weit zu fahren. Leider haben die Händler dann nur die Produkte einzelner Großhändler gesehen und keinen vollständigen Überblick über den Markt. Ich kann nur hoffen das mehr Angler ihre Händler dazu zwingen up to date zu bleiben in dem sie sich selbst informieren und ggf. neue Produkte vom Händler fordern. Die Anspo hat immer interessante Tipps Tricks und Produkte die einen Besuch rechtfertigen.


----------



## duad (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Videos, Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerä*



> ich glaube ein Hauptproblem der Anspo ist das mangelnde Interesse der Fachhändler. Viele ( die Mehrheit) hält es nicht für nötig die Messe zu besuchen und hat somit auch nicht das Wissen ihren Kunden die News der Branche zu vermitteln.


 
also was ich dazu sagen kann das ich viele fachhändler aus der nähe gesehen habe da ich von mannheim nur 20km weg wohne muss ich sagen das die hier regional heimischen fast alle da waren und sich umgeschaut haben


----------



## andernachfelix (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Videos, Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerä*

balzer war nicht auf der anspo vertreten


----------



## FischAndy1980 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ANSPO: Videos, Eindrücke und Gedanken zur 24. ANSPO – auch abseits von neuem Gerä*



andernachfelix schrieb:


> balzer war nicht auf der anspo vertreten


 

hat doch Thomas schon 3 Postings über dir geschrieben


----------

